# Need info on york dyna bo please



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Didn't know York ever did that...All I've ever seen were the Martins and the Grahams.


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

ya-it is a york-I found info-thanx


----------



## L Weis (Nov 23, 2011)

Please post pix. 

Now we're all curious what the difference is between the Martin and the York!


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

is called a
YORK Thunderbolt Dynabo.


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

http://forums.bowcountry.com/forums/showthread.php?4210-York-Dyna-Bo


----------

